# Jabez Bible Reading Schedule



## Nebrexan (Feb 16, 2008)

It's not too late to start!

Prayer of Jabez Reading Schedule


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## JohnTombes (Feb 16, 2008)

Brilliant! 

Years ago I told our people I discovered the answer to "What would Jesus do?" 

If he were an American Evangelical, he would pray the prayer of Jabez. 

I'm glad he isn't....

Mike


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know, that's alot of reading to do. 

To bad the reformers didn't focus on the prayer of Jabez instead of the just shall live by faith. We'd be bigger than the Romish church with buildings twice and big and powerful than the vatican. "ah, nobody expects the protestant inquisition. Fear, pain, and the prayer of Jabez are our implements. Make them sit in the comfy chair while i read it to them. mhaaa, ha, ha."


----------



## a mere housewife (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm so far behind. Besides that's a huge chunk of Scripture to squeeze in every day: are there are schedules where they break it down -- maybe read through the two verses in a year?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 16, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I don't know, that's alot of reading to do.
> 
> To bad the reformers didn't focus on the prayer of Jabez instead of the just shall live by faith. We'd be bigger than the Romish church with buildings twice and big and powerful than the vatican. "ah, nobody expects the protestant inquisition. Fear, pain, and the prayer of Jabez are our implements. Make them sit in the comfy chair while i read it to them. mhaaa, ha, ha."





--That's... --NOT...  --funny!


----------

